# Infocus sp4805 repair



## GKF (May 11, 2007)

hi all
anyone who has owned a 4805 knows the problem the all have with the color wheel and mirror light tunnel.
well i had enough of a run around trying to find parts so i made my own light tunnel.
i used a aquarium lamp reflector made of thin polished aluminum. i bend it into shape and installed it.
right away a much improved picture. it works great . so any of you that need a new light tunnel you can pick up a reflector at any aquarium store for about $ 5.00 . 
a great fix for those dark lines or shadows on your output.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent. Any pics of your DIY install?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

GKF said:


> hi all
> anyone who has owned a 4805 knows the problem the all have with the color wheel and mirror light tunnel.
> well i had enough of a run around trying to find parts so i made my own light tunnel.
> i used a aquarium lamp reflector made of thin polished aluminum. i bend it into shape and installed it.
> ...


What a great idea! What did you do for a color wheel? Did you have to replace it?


----------



## GKF (May 11, 2007)

thanks guys
first of all i didn't take any pictures of the projector sorry.
as for the color wheel ,it is made from 4 segments of differant color. mine had two of the peices knocked off. i reglued them on with loctite 401 glue.
like so many out there that have the 4805, all have the same problem. when i started to look for parts i contacted infocus who gave me three numbers i here in canada the other in the states.needless to say the one shop here in canada didn't have there health.
both the other two said the same thing that they had the parts but will not sell to the end user.
they did offer me a $100 trade in on a new projector.well after a few choice words i left the projector alone for awhile and it came to me to try polished aluminum.
i'm a to the core diyer and infocus sales rules rubbed me the wrong way.


----------

